# 4/12/22 Ethan Ralph Trolled Live on Local TV



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Apr 13, 2022)

Minor Happening:
Someone managed to trick Channel 8 News in New York to wish Ethan luck with his corn harvest. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Sauce

Delete this if it doesn't deserve its own thread, but I thought it didn't really fit into any of the most active threads.


----------



## Conspiratard Conspiracy (Apr 13, 2022)

Harvest Never ends.


----------



## Merry (Apr 13, 2022)

Reminds me of old 4chan stunts. Funny but not over the top, I like it.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Apr 13, 2022)

Our special needs boy received a heartwarming message from his caring friends. The corn makes it possible, folks.


----------



## Fausto (Apr 13, 2022)

I will take silly shit like this over swatting or other dangerous and unfunny trolling.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Apr 13, 2022)

I can’t believe Ralph had so many friends to celebrate his birthday.


----------



## RangerBoo (Apr 13, 2022)

Now this is the stuff I like. Funny but not over the top and harmless. More of this and less swatting please. The swatting allows Ralph to play victim. This and leaving corn and diapers on his doorstep or putting stickers on his truck makes Ralph the butt of a joke which pisses him off more.


----------



## Ripe (Apr 13, 2022)

RangerBoo said:


> Now this is the stuff I like. Funny but not over the top and harmless. More of this and less swatting please. The swatting allows him to play victim. This and leaving corn and diapers on his doorstep or putting stickers on his truck makes Ralph the butt of a joke which pisses him off more.


Yep!! 

Need more of this!


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Apr 13, 2022)

RangerBoo said:


> Now this is the stuff I like. Funny but not over the top and harmless. More of this and less swatting please. The swatting allows him to play victim. This and leaving corn and diapers on his doorstep or putting stickers on his truck makes Ralph the butt of a joke which pisses him off more.


Anyone want to drop off some nursing pillows for Meigh? Lord knows Mr. Rage Pig’s too busy planning his wet t-shirt contest beach bash that he’ll win too by default.


----------



## Complete Reprobate (Apr 13, 2022)

Trolling that harkens back to a simpler, nobler time. Magnificent.


----------



## blacksmith tony (Apr 13, 2022)

A wholesome laugh at our gunted friend. May the rage pig sleep soundly knowing the community supports the harvest


----------



## Suikafag (Apr 13, 2022)

Ah yes, just like the olden days when 4chan used to call into shit like Jesus Chatline. Some magnificent and simple trolling.


----------



## Jimmy Hopkins (Apr 13, 2022)

Epic, OG 4chan-style ween-ery! Is this the first time that Ralph and Jersh have been on TV?


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 13, 2022)

Bring back the cornfetti.


----------



## Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet) (Apr 13, 2022)

I was this many years old when I learned that there are still local stations doing local announcements. Adorable. 

Happy corn harvest Ethan!


----------



## Ihatejackscalfani (Apr 13, 2022)

Lmfaooooooooo


----------



## Judgment Boy (Apr 13, 2022)

Praise be Ethan Gunt, Lord of Corn! It is only through his constant failures/short comings efforts that we see such a grand harvest, each year bringing more corn than the last.

Blessed be this bountiful spring,  *FOR THE CORN* 


(Edit: Just fiddled with some words to fix the flow; original, intended sentiment still remains intact.)


----------



## Aramis (Apr 13, 2022)

"Yep, I'm On TV "


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Apr 13, 2022)

This takes gunt one step closer to be a TV personality, but he is still miles behind prominent Tucker guest Matt Jarbo.


----------



## TheCuntler (Apr 13, 2022)

Nice to see all the support and the good wishes. Happy birthday Ethan. You deserved it! May your harvest be a good one!


----------



## Bonedome (Apr 13, 2022)

Looks like he needs to change his name to Ethan Augistine to keep up with his dad.


----------



## BridgeTroll (Apr 13, 2022)

Happy birthday Ethan and to a bountiful harvest


----------



## Arthur Morgan (Apr 13, 2022)

Well, Ethan can now say he's been on TV.


----------



## Raiken (Apr 13, 2022)

So is he going to call the news station to demand who did it or pretend this never hapened?


----------



## Dieter Laser (Apr 13, 2022)

Arthur Morgan said:


> Well, Ethan can now say he's been on TV.


For someone who thrives on attention I can see him spinning it that way in his head, to cope.


----------



## Kromer Merchant (Apr 13, 2022)

These types of pranks feel like they're becoming fewer and far between now, and it's always a treat to see one today. It's the pettiest shit and totally unnecessary but that's the charm. Only thing it's hurting is Ralph's ego and nothing more and that's the old school shit we need coming back


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Apr 13, 2022)

They can hear him a hollerin all the way in Albany.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 13, 2022)

No it's funnier when we swat people because sometimes the police shoot their dogs by mistake.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Apr 13, 2022)

On this magnificent day we can all put aside our differences to wish a man a happy corn harvest.  What a beautiful world.


----------



## he's drinking bacardi 151 (Apr 13, 2022)

The cake animorphs into a gator gunt at the end. Nice.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Apr 13, 2022)

The black man superimposed over him at the end of the clip is ominous. Foreshadowing? I don't know what to expect next from the Gunt extended universe.


----------



## Oliveoil (Apr 13, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Bring back the cornfetti.


I'm the shape of corn hopefully.


----------



## MG-34 (Apr 13, 2022)

Reminds me a lot of subtle Howard Stern pranks. Pretty wholesome, wouldn't mind if this becomes a trend.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Apr 13, 2022)

Dyn said:


> No it's funnier when we swat people because sometimes the police shoot their dogs by mistake.


That’s the ATF.


----------



## WWE Champion (Apr 13, 2022)

Simple yet funny as it should be.


----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (Apr 13, 2022)

RangerBoo said:


> Now this is the stuff I like. Funny but not over the top and harmless. More of this and less swatting please. The swatting allows him to play victim. This and leaving corn and diapers on his doorstep or putting stickers on his truck makes Ralph the butt of a joke which pisses him off more.


As it should. Subtlety is a fine art.


----------



## 0 2 (Apr 13, 2022)

First DSP and now Ethan, but still just as silly.



Raiken said:


> So is he going to call the news station to demand who did it or pretend this never hapened?


Ethan has the phenomenal ability to make decisions when handling things in a way that's as dumb as imaginable while being completely unexpected. If I could hazard a guess, maybe he'll try to do the same thing back as "revenge," using Flemenco and another news station even though it's clear a third party troll just did this.


----------



## Raiken (Apr 13, 2022)

0 1 said:


> First DSP and now Ethan, but still just as silly.
> 
> 
> Ethan has the phenomenal ability make decisions when handling things in a way that they're as dumb as imaginable while being completely unexpected. If I could hazard a guess, maybe he'll try to do the same thing back as "revenge," using Flemenco and another news station even though it's clear a third party troll just did this.


When he does so it will also not work the same way.
He will try to inculde something vile as a getback, making it impossible to fly under the radar.


----------



## Swingletonthesimpleton (Apr 13, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> I'm the shape of corn


You should get that checked out.


----------



## Hazel Motes (Apr 13, 2022)

Channel 8 News: Big fans of the Killstream.


----------



## AkiChiba (Apr 13, 2022)

That is brilliant. And now NY knows about 'the gunt'


----------



## McMitch4kf (Apr 13, 2022)

I like how Ronnie got included in the happening announcement when he clearly was not included in the prank itself.


----------



## Dark Satanic Exterior (Apr 13, 2022)

Sensible chuckle.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Apr 13, 2022)

I hope someone takes a note from the pests making Patrick S. Tomlinson’s sorry life a living hell. They pay random actors and models to make videos taunting him, and buy Cameos from the likes of Norm MacDonald (may he rest in pepperoni) and Chris Hansen to do the same. Shit’s hilarious.


----------



## Johnny Salami (Apr 13, 2022)

Should have included Elijah and the Shiesty lawyer


----------



## Wonder Boy (Apr 13, 2022)

IT WAS PROBABLY YOU THAT WISHED ME HAPPY BIRTHDAY WAAARGH WARGH YEARGH etc. etc.


----------



## Liquid Marlon (Apr 13, 2022)

Meme magic is my favorite dark art.


----------



## nosferatu (Apr 13, 2022)

“I’m not fat! I’m festively plump!”


----------



## Montalbane (Apr 13, 2022)

Don't know who this Ethan fella is but he looks swell.
He's a farmer too,perhaps he should plant some kiwi,they're a great cash crop and produce ennough salt and minerals to feed the land for more labor intensive crops.


----------



## AnIntrepidCrow (Apr 13, 2022)

For the first time in his life, Ralph got a happy birthday message from his father. Congrats, champ.


----------



## TheSword (Apr 13, 2022)

Finally some good fucking TV.



John Andrews Stan said:


> I hope someone takes a note from the pests making Patrick S. Tomlinson’s sorry life a living hell. They pay random actors and models to make videos taunting him, and buy Cameos from the likes of Norm MacDonald (may he rest in pepperoni) and Chris Hansen to do the same. Shit’s hilarious.


Idk tho paying money just to mess with a lolcow sounds like faggot behavior. Kinda makes you look like the loser.


----------



## What the shit (Apr 13, 2022)

TheFword said:


> Idk tho paying money just to mess with a lolcow sounds like faggot behavior.


I think as long as it’s harmless then by all means, do what you want. It’s just a stupid birthday thing from the news so honestly there isn’t much to complain about.


----------



## TheSword (Apr 13, 2022)

What the shit said:


> I think as long as it’s harmless then by all means, do what you want. It’s just a stupid birthday thing from the news so honestly there isn’t much to complain about.


I was moreso referring to paying random celebrities to make fun of the gunt, the news thing is funny. But celebs go for a preem. It’s only fun if it’s inexpensive and quick


----------



## HomerSimpson (Apr 13, 2022)

So good. How can you get mad at that? I know gunt will, but that's down right funny.


----------



## McSchlomo (Apr 13, 2022)

Well done whoever the friend is that did this, well done.


----------



## FundusOHoolihan (Apr 13, 2022)

TheFword said:


> Idk tho paying money just to mess with a lolcow sounds like faggot behavior. Kinda makes you look like the loser.


To say this in the context of Fat Pat is a big oof and a yikes from me.


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Apr 13, 2022)

Why do I get the feeling this is really going to set him off, and he'll do something extraordinarily vindictive and stupid in retaliation?


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Apr 13, 2022)

Open Window Maniac said:


> Why do I get the feeling this is really going to set him off, and he'll do something extraordinarily vindictive and stupid in retaliation?


His response will be this:

_Yeah, I heard... I heard that they had something about my birthday announced on the news... people were talking about it... actually, in fact I haven't even seen it. Yeah, and these liars couldn't even get my birthday right so..._


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Apr 13, 2022)

This is how you do it. Reminds me of the guy who goes to those wrasslin matches that DSP watches - he took a sign saying "DSP get a jerb" at ringside. No extra effort, just a nice bit of drive by trolling.
The worst kind of a-log is the one who give the cow a  "win", PodAwful is heading into that territory.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Apr 13, 2022)

Open Window Maniac said:


> Why do I get the feeling this is really going to set him off, and he'll do something extraordinarily vindictive and stupid in retaliation?


If I had to guess, you probably get that feeling from literally everything about who Ethan Ralph is and his entire history.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 13, 2022)

This gave me a hearty chuckle due to how simple and hilarious it was. Nobody was harmed, and it seems to be a light prank. We all know that Ethan Ralph will explode over this though, due to being unable to take a light ribbing.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Apr 13, 2022)

Open Window Maniac said:


> Why do I get the feeling this is really going to set him off, and he'll do something extraordinarily vindictive and stupid in retaliation?


Because Ralph is far too dour, mean-spirited, and thin-skinned to let even fun and relatively harmless stuff like this slide. That's why he's had such a huge drop off in viewers since getting kicked off of youtube. He's not fun to watch when a harvest isn't happening, all he does is seethe and holler at the news.


----------



## TheBest (Apr 13, 2022)

This is the best thing to wake up to.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Apr 13, 2022)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> This gave me a hearty chuckle due to how simple and hilarious it was. Nobody was harmed, and it seems to be a light prank. We all know that Ethan Ralph will explode over this though, due to being unable to take a light ribbing.


Gunt's life would be so easy if he was not that thin-skinned...


----------



## Glowie (Apr 13, 2022)

CORN COBS FOR THE RAGEPIG HOLLERING FOR THE MIC THRONE
MAY LAWSUITS FLY!


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Apr 13, 2022)

>


I thought the sentence was gonna end with a crime or something.


----------



## Kazukifaen (Apr 13, 2022)

I bet the individual who did this can sleep comfortably tonight knowing,
 Gunti must be mad.


----------



## Salubrious (Apr 13, 2022)

Open Window Maniac said:


> Why do I get the feeling this is really going to set him off, and he'll do something extraordinarily vindictive and stupid in retaliation?


Which is amazing because all Ralph has to do to "win" is tweet "Hey guys!  Thanks for the Happy Birthday Wishes!"  And that's it.

Then again, the number of times Ralph could win by doing nothing and refuses to do nothing is astronomical.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Apr 13, 2022)

It would be better if he was congratulated by those and friends from the Farms


----------



## Dixieland Buckaroo (Apr 13, 2022)

It's also on the station's website:
https://www.rochesterfirst.com/news-8-celebrates/news-8-celebrates-happy-birthday-ethan/

Archive:
https://archive.ph/pbgKz (didn't archive video but it's in op)

Hilarious thing to me, aren't Meigh's family up in Rochester? Maybe they got to see this live!


----------



## Glowie (Apr 13, 2022)

Grand Wizard Wakka said:


> I thought the sentence was gonna end with a crime or something.


It's only matter of time when Ralph tries to sue nool for slander. I'm calling it. Like indie Dev who tried to get info about 100 Steam John does out of butthurt.

We committing prejudice against swine.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 13, 2022)

Dixieland Buckaroo said:


> Hilarious thing to me, aren't Meigh's family up in Rochester? Maybe they got to see this live!


Indeed they are! I can only imagine Harry's face twisting itself from seeing Gunt getting trolled live on television.


----------



## Moss Monster (Apr 13, 2022)

Corn for the corn god, husks for the husk throne


----------



## Bummer (Apr 13, 2022)

See, you don't have to commit felonies like swatting to fuck with Ralph. This is great.


----------



## Blackwell Abyss (Apr 13, 2022)

And the gunt keeps on harvesting the corn. I'd hate to be whoever answers the phones at channel 8 news. Hopefully they are fluent in rage pig


----------



## Yuri Normus (Apr 13, 2022)

Beautiful.   Firm handjobs all around.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Apr 13, 2022)

Holy hell that’s broken me, irl can’t stop laughing.

I saw the feature and I thought it was actually going to be like some text under a news story or an on the ground reporter making small talk with someone.

but the fact that it’s like a childs birthday celebration just fucking send my sides into orbit. 

bigups the ayylawg who did that, an overly sensible chuckle that was.


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Apr 13, 2022)

This is going to be kino as fuck when MATI and PPP play it on their streams.



Trigger Me Timbers said:


> bigups the ayylawg who did that, an overly sensible chuckle that was.


It's going to happen more often.


----------



## Image Reactions (Apr 13, 2022)

Born for corn, *BAAAABBBBAAAAAYYYY!!!!*


----------



## ScrappyLobsterchu (Apr 13, 2022)

Happy birthday Ethan hopefully daddy Jim doesn't rape you in the ass like daddy Ronnie did, but I doubt it.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Apr 13, 2022)

It's so nice of everyone to get along and be friends!


----------



## Pringles Can (Apr 13, 2022)

Ethan has the best friends in the world, and father too. I'm glad that they all look out for him, and were so kind that they gave him a shout-out on live TV. happy birthday Ralph.


----------



## SNEED.EXE (Apr 13, 2022)

_"That's right aylawgs, ah'm a big-time TV star! SUUUUEY!"_

Best thing I've seen on TV in the past decade.


----------



## John Freeman (Apr 13, 2022)

Fausto said:


> I will take silly shit like this over swatting or other dangerous and unfunny trolling.


Agreed. Trolling is meant to be funny not gay


----------



## Saint Agustin (Apr 13, 2022)

If I were Ethan I would totally love this prank and probably put it on the killstream, invite gator and laugh about it, while having a good time and wishing good health to Jim.

I'll do a really wholesome celebration.


...But we know that's not gonna happen with the gunt. He is gonna be pissed now and will go on full on RAGE PIG.


----------



## Tactical Neural Implant (Apr 13, 2022)

God bless everyone involved in this. The person who submitted it, the well meaning newscaster who read it in earnest, and OP for recording it. 

My partner and I have been dying laughing at it all night. Thanks for this.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Apr 13, 2022)

Well done to whoever is responsible. Father's day is just about 2 months away, I think a message of gratitude is in order for both Ethan and Harry Morris.


----------



## draggs (Apr 13, 2022)

What wholesome corntent


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 13, 2022)

The news station needs to brace themselves for the tremendous in width 5'1'' in height hollering rage pig ranting and raving about a-logs and broken penises outside of their studio.


----------



## High and a Winner (Apr 13, 2022)

The harvest season is upon us, bless.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 13, 2022)

This brings a smile to my face. Many happy wishes to Ethan for the bountiful harvest.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Apr 13, 2022)

Merry said:


> Reminds me of old 4chan stunts. Funny but not over the top, I like it.





Fausto said:


> I will take silly shit like this over swatting or other dangerous and unfunny trolling.





RangerBoo said:


> Now this is the stuff I like. Funny but not over the top and harmless. More of this and less swatting please. The swatting allows him to play victim. This and leaving corn and diapers on his doorstep or putting stickers on his truck makes Ralph the butt of a joke which pisses him off more.


So the Liquid Chris approach.


----------



## Near (Apr 13, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## free_protons4u (Apr 13, 2022)

Hate to break it to the people who were noting that Ralph got his first birthday wish from Ronnie, but that’s just not the case. The message says “Dad Jim,” correctly referring to Metokur as his Dad. And not “Dad, Jim” indicating two separate people. Commas are used appropriately everywhere else in the message so I am confident in saying that Ronnie does not care if Ralph has a happy birthday or not.


----------



## Berb (Apr 13, 2022)

The DSP 40th on the news was funny, but this was hilarious.


----------



## stupid orc (Apr 13, 2022)

this is an old O&A bit, here’s one with sam.


----------



## Chimplord1997 (Apr 13, 2022)

I will never cease to be amazed at how stupid news outlets are, corn is harvested in the fall, why would you wish someone a good harvest in April?

Still tho 10/10 I lolled


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 13, 2022)

stupid orc said:


> this is an old O&A bit, here’s one with sam.


It’s older than O&A. Trolling radio and TV stations with “song requests” or birthday wishes goes back to the 50’s if not further. Ppl used Newspaper classified ads before that.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 13, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> It’s older than O&A. Trolling radio and TV stations with “song requests” or birthday wishes goes back to the 50’s if not further. Ppl used Newspaper classified ads before that.


Trolling and shitposting is an ancient art.


----------



## TheSword (Apr 13, 2022)

Near said:


> View attachment 3175197


Whoever sent that small tip to my lord, I thank them.


----------



## Twinkletard (Apr 13, 2022)

Happy Birthday Ethan!! lmaoooooo **


----------



## I am vomit (Apr 13, 2022)

Fausto said:


> I will take silly shit like this over swatting or other dangerous and unfunny trolling.


This level of silly shit is the exact reason I signed up.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Apr 13, 2022)

Happy Birthday, Ralphamale !!!


----------



## Mr1930s (Apr 13, 2022)

Youtube link to the birthday greeting
Such wholesome comments on the greeting


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 13, 2022)

Twinkletard said:


> Happy Birthday Ethan!! lmaoooooo **


I like how the newscaster sounds like she’s happy to wish a red neck a happy birthday. Maybe she was in on the joke. Unlikely but one can hope. Still nice and wholesome prodding.


----------



## Pringles Can (Apr 13, 2022)

I am vomit said:


> This level of silly shit is the exact reason I signed up.


Whoever did this deserves an award honestly. It's been a while since I've laughed at something this fucking stupid.


----------



## Punished Brent (Apr 13, 2022)

Did you see the news mentioned me? Come on down to vegas discord kitten


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 13, 2022)

Mr1930s said:


> Youtube link to the birthday greeting
> Such wholesome comments on the greeting


And here’s an archive of the comment section for posterity.


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 13, 2022)

Expendable Zaku said:


> Anyone want to drop off some nursing pillows for Meigh? Lord knows Mr. Rage Pig’s too busy planning his wet t-shirt contest beach bash that he’ll win too by default.


buy some handmade amish pillow and say on the paper  aunt jade made it herself-


----------



## MadStan (Apr 13, 2022)

Gives you a genuine smile because it is smart, funny, in good taste, hits the target and no harm came to anyone except a gapping hole where pride used to exist in Ralph.

Perfecto.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Apr 13, 2022)

the news team definitely think they featured someone with autism.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Apr 13, 2022)

This is pretty funny. Unless anyone here did it, then it's gay and you shouldn't do that.


----------



## Meat Target (Apr 13, 2022)

gaystoner said:


> the news team definitely think they featured someone with autism.


And Ralph doesn't need to change a thing about himself to convince them.


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (Apr 13, 2022)

ScrappyLobsterchu said:


> Happy birthday Ethan hopefully daddy Jim doesn't rape you in the ass like daddy Ronnie did, but I doubt it.


Daddy Jim is more the cerebral type & violates his mind ^^ !


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 13, 2022)

RangerBoo said:


> Now this is the stuff I like. Funny but not over the top and harmless. More of this and less swatting please. The swatting allows him to play victim. This and leaving corn and diapers on his doorstep or putting stickers on his truck makes Ralph the butt of a joke which pisses him off more.


Wait, people are giving Gunt free diapers? I hope he's actually taking advantage of that and doing his fair share of diaper duty for his newborn, but I doubt it. 

My time in BP has taught me free diapers are something most parents would kill for since them shits get$$$


----------



## Michael Janke (Apr 13, 2022)

in an alternate universe, this was an unironic gesture of friendship from jim, flam and all the others. because he's such a great guy.


----------



## BooneHelm (Apr 13, 2022)

In this universe it was done as a joke.  In the other universe it's sincere, Ethan isn't a drug addict and didn't cut ties with everyone.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Apr 13, 2022)

You know, thats a nice picture of him, way better than what he seems to look in IRL.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Apr 13, 2022)

Happy Birthday!  I know your daddy Jim is proud of you, boy.  He might be sick but I think seeing you grow into the large man that you are keeps him going.  Warms the cockles of my heart.


----------



## Retink (Apr 13, 2022)

We truly live in the most autistic of time lines and that makes me very happy.


----------



## Double Dee (Apr 13, 2022)

Happy birthday, Ralph! Your friends and Dad are such darlings, getting you a news shoutout on your special day. 
To be a fly on the wall when he finally gets to see it, though.


----------



## Penis (Apr 13, 2022)

This is the funniest Ralph related thing since purses in Portugal


----------



## Shig O'nella (Apr 13, 2022)

Man, it's GOOD to see some classic trolling for once.


----------



## ThatDarnIrishMan (Apr 13, 2022)

Really refreshing and fun after all the gay alogging and swatting recently. This kinda shit is so minor and funny, and I guarantee Ralph is just as annoyed about it as a retard going to his house.


----------



## Rob Wolchek (Apr 13, 2022)

happy birthday ralph, here's hoping your daughter doesn't have a bigger BMI than you before her 1st birthday


----------



## Gloria Stabile (Apr 13, 2022)

The guy that posted the original video on twitter, SBG (he most likely is responsible for requesting the fake birthday wishes for the gunt as well beacuse I've seen him do it before with other e-celebs), is a self admitted pedohpile btw.


----------



## Rob Wolchek (Apr 13, 2022)

News 8 put it on their YouTube channel, the Gunt is finally recognized by the media what an achievement


----------



## Uberpenguin (Apr 13, 2022)

Something about seeing Ethan Ralph's fingers extending out next to that chocolate cake is giving me unpleasant flashbacks.



ThatDarnIrishMan said:


> Really refreshing and fun after all the gay alogging and swatting recently. This kinda shit is so minor and funny, and I guarantee Ralph is just as annoyed about it as a retard going to his house.


Right, just a reminder: this was a man who was driven into a frothing rage over a _corn joke_.
If you actually try to do something physically threatening towards Ralph it validates his tough guy act and the idea that he's owning the a-logs so hard that they'll commit federal crimes to get at him, which is sure what it looks like.

Basically swatting Ethan Ralph is exactly the kind of thing that Ethan Ralph would do. That's why he swats his own liver and reputation every single day.


----------



## Kier (Apr 13, 2022)

The YouTube comments are absolute gold btw


----------



## Probably An Autist (Apr 13, 2022)

Fitzgerald said:


> News 8 put it on their YouTube channel, the Gunt is finally recognized by the media what an achievement


The fact they put it on their own channel is the icing on that chocolate birthday cake. Glorious


----------



## Berrakh (Apr 13, 2022)

It’s good to remember we’re all friends deep down. Very deep down.


----------



## The Crust (Apr 13, 2022)

Berrakh said:


> It’s good to remember we’re all friends deep down. Very deep down.


I yearn for the day that cows and their herders can live in harmony.


----------



## felted (Apr 13, 2022)

Gloria Stabile said:


> The guy that posted the original video on twitter, SBG (he most likely is responsible for requesting the fake birthday wishes for the gunt as well beacuse I've seen him do it before with other e-celebs), is a self admitted pedohpile btw.


Okay im just gonna assume that ronnie ralph's ghost brought us the funniest thing to happen in the guntsphere this year instead of a self admitted paedophile, like how all of those trannies pretend that hatsune miku created minecraft.


----------



## Exceptional individualist (Apr 13, 2022)

Ralph, you should have said, I’d have got you something. Many happy returns.

for he’s a jolly good fellow, for he’s a jolly good fellow…


----------



## Hate (Apr 13, 2022)

Probably An Autist said:


> The fact they put it on their own channel is the icing on that chocolate birthday cake. Glorious


One dislike already. Wonder who it could be?


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (Apr 13, 2022)

*HOLY FUCK THIS IS ABSOLUTE GOLD*


----------



## Exceptional individualist (Apr 13, 2022)

Near said:


> View attachment 3175197


Ralph, oh no! I thought you  were the biggest in the sector, from the top on down.


----------



## Minecraft Axolotl (Apr 13, 2022)

Lmao its News 8s turn to carry the gunt


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Apr 13, 2022)

Fausto said:


> I will take silly shit like this over swatting or other dangerous and unfunny trolling.


I genuinely don’t think the swatting is coming from us


----------



## State Champ (Apr 13, 2022)

Fitzgerald said:


> News 8 put it on their YouTube channel, the Gunt is finally recognized by the media what an achievement


This is weird. A news station uploading a random birthday shout out to their YouTube page. Cut it off mid sentence. Specifically and only the part about Ethan.

Do we have a guy on the inside?

Edit: never mind I see they have other birthdays uploaded too


----------



## Berrakh (Apr 13, 2022)

Berrakh said:


> It’s good to remember we’re all friends deep down. Very deep down.


Dunno why this is controversial. It’s not a serious belief. Just like the people wishing him a happy birthday on the first page don’t really mean it.


The Crust said:


> I yearn for the day that cows and their herders can live in harmony.


A beautiful dream ;_;


----------



## Paranoia Machine (Apr 13, 2022)

Happy birthday Ethan, may your harvest be bountiful!!


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Apr 13, 2022)

Merry said:


> Reminds me of old 4chan stunts. Funny but not over the top, I like it.


Between this and gunt 64, ralph has brought back alot of old internet trolling's energy


----------



## Takodachi (Apr 13, 2022)

God I missed dumb silly shit like this.


----------



## Snusmumriken (Apr 13, 2022)

This is the type of trolling I can respect. Doesn’t directly pozload my negholep, doesn’t harm anyone, just a silly, unique inside joke. Very tasteful, 9/10.


----------



## TerrorCorpCEO (Apr 13, 2022)

It's so simple, yet so effective. I hope it makes Ralph SEETHE


----------



## Common Shadow (Apr 13, 2022)

Just when I thought trolls couldn't be totally effective, original and lighthearted all at the same time.  Maybe Gilbert Gottfried dusted the world before he left us.


----------



## Takodachi (Apr 13, 2022)

Has anyone sent Meigh a bag of oatmeal? Horsie needs her oatmeal.


----------



## Xarpho (Apr 13, 2022)

This reminds me of what happened with Slylock Fox years ago when their “kids art corner” submission was Sonichu from a “9-year old” Christian Weston Chandler.

In this case it’s even more innocent, really nice of his buddies like Josh, “Gator”, and his dad Jim to do this for him.


----------



## marvlouslie (Apr 13, 2022)

It's the right amount of fuckery without being too mean or obnoxious.


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Apr 13, 2022)

The big ol birthday boy looks like he can't wait to sniff that cake.  Happy birthday!


----------



## Jack Awful (Apr 13, 2022)

A clarification on the highlight:
The news anchor is implying Jim IS Ralph's dad.


----------



## Faggitory (Apr 13, 2022)

Merry said:


> Reminds me of old 4chan stunts. Funny but not over the top, I like it.


I've always thought the best trolling is when the stunts are elaborate, silly, and annoying but over all harmless. I think its weird how many people consider "trolling" to be swatting and hoping the police shoot the guy.


----------



## marvlouslie (Apr 13, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> A clarification on the highlight:
> The news anchor is implying Jim IS Ralph's dad.



Okay. That makes it funnier. LOL.


----------



## Zilortha (Apr 13, 2022)

State Champ said:


> This is weird. A news station uploading a random birthday shout out to their YouTube page. Cut it off mid sentence. Specifically and only the part about Ethan.
> 
> Do we have a guy on the inside?
> 
> Edit: never mind I see they have other birthdays uploaded too


I wonder what they think about all of the comments. 
I have a feeling the other birthday videos don't get all that much interaction lol


----------



## DavidFerrie (Apr 13, 2022)

Nice. Is someone going to give a similar TV-news shout-out to Chris-Chan on Mother's Day?

(someone had to say it...)


----------



## Dick Pooman (Apr 13, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> A clarification on the highlight:
> The news anchor is implying Jim IS Ralph's dad.


Yeah, the "Daddy Jim" meme has made a big comeback since Metokur and Ralph started going at it.


----------



## Lazy Man (Apr 13, 2022)

Exceptional individualist said:


> Ralph, oh no! I thought you  were the biggest in the sector, from the top on down.


He is the biggest in the sector. Not from the top down just around the middle.


----------



## Bowl of Ramen (Apr 13, 2022)

I wiped a little tear away watching this.  This is practically innocent.


----------



## Lance Private Drop Off (Apr 13, 2022)

Stupid question perhaps but:, what's the business with the corn about please? I have only recently (Portugal trip) started to follow this walking soap opera.


----------



## Nick Gars (Apr 13, 2022)

Genuinely one of the funniest things I've seen in a while. The fact that you just know something so light-hearted made the Gunt absolutely seethe is the chefs kiss on top.


----------



## Hate (Apr 13, 2022)

Lance Private Drop Off said:


> Stupid question perhaps but:, what's the business with the corn about please? I have only recently (Portugal trip) started to follow this walking soap opera.


Basically Josh made a joke about sacrificing Ralph for the corn harvest. And that's where the rage pig began to go off against the KF and Josh


----------



## Lance Private Drop Off (Apr 13, 2022)

Hate said:


> Basically Josh made a joke about sacrificing Ralph for the corn harvest. And that's where the rage pig began to go off against the KF and Josh


Cheers, much appreciated. So killing the fatted pig basically?


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 13, 2022)

Lance Private Drop Off said:


> Cheers, much appreciated. So killing the fatted pig basically?


I never took it as killing, just someone that needed to have their internet fame sacrificed a la MundaneMatt. Ralph is doing a pretty good job of it himself. He's a laughing stock outside the AF crowd (and likely within it too).


----------



## Gloria Stabile (Apr 13, 2022)

Lance Private Drop Off said:


> Stupid question perhaps but:, what's the business with the corn about please? I have only recently (Portugal trip) started to follow this walking soap opera.





			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-uaIQMNkkM


----------



## McMitch4kf (Apr 13, 2022)

Lance Private Drop Off said:


> Cheers, much appreciated. So killing the fatted pig basically?





Sam Losco said:


> I never took it as killing, just someone that needed to have their internet fame sacrificed a la MundaneMatt. Ralph is doing a pretty good job of it himself. He's a laughing stock outside the AF crowd (and likely within it too).


It’s a reference to a South Park episode that was, in itself, referencing The Lottery. The fact that Ralph took it so badly is what elevated it to a one-off reference.


----------



## Nonconsentual Pronouns (Apr 13, 2022)

Lance Private Drop Off said:


> Cheers, much appreciated. So killing the fatted pig basically?


No, nothing like that. It was a South Park joke referencing the episode about Brittany Spears and the media's rabid obsession with her and the crazy shit she does being a process of sacrificing her for bountiful corn harvests. Just the cycle of him making a spectacle of himself by fucking up and people paying attention to it, no jokes about actual violence or anything like that. Josh wasn't even poking at Ralph in an outright malicious way with the joke, and he lost all of his shit before proceeding to borrow more shit from others so he could lose that too.


----------



## Lance Private Drop Off (Apr 13, 2022)

I get it now, thanks for that, much appreciated.


----------



## kadoink (Apr 13, 2022)

lol. The corn must grow ;P


----------



## Chongqing (Apr 13, 2022)

This made me hungry for corn.


----------



## Glowie Hunter Art Bell (Apr 13, 2022)

really nailed the "14 going on 40" look in this one.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Apr 13, 2022)

Pill Cosby said:


> I can’t believe Ralph had friends.


FTFY


----------



## oramge cat (Apr 13, 2022)

I miss this kind of old school trolling. This is how it's done. Ayy-logs win the day.


----------



## Scavenger (Apr 13, 2022)

Happy birthday Ethan Ralph.
enjoy the corn


----------



## Flaming Dumpster (Apr 13, 2022)

Lance Private Drop Off said:


> Stupid question perhaps but:, what's the business with the corn about please? I have only recently (Portugal trip) started to follow this walking soap opera.


Here's a dramatization of that event


----------



## Dandy (Apr 13, 2022)

The guntening continues. Gunt's reaction "Such a brave and unfunny prank!!* 

Such kino (͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Near (Apr 13, 2022)

Corn is forever associated with this man. Once he inevitably ODs himself to death, hells will greet him with skyscrapers of corn, as tall as his level of seething


----------



## Pillar of Autism (Apr 13, 2022)

I didn't realize how much I missed this old-school kind of trolling. Doing simple shit that was funny and got a rise out of the intended target, while still being ultimately harmless.


----------



## sbgpolitics (Apr 13, 2022)

Glad everyone enjoyed my little prank on ralph, didn't expect the news station to follow through but they did. Makes me wonder what other types of shit you could get them to shoutout in the future lmao.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Apr 13, 2022)

Heartwarming Prank !0/10


----------



## Jose Jordan (Apr 13, 2022)

The fact thats in pantsus town Rochester is funny


----------



## Philly Phunk Machine (Apr 13, 2022)

The timing couldn't be better with more people watching the news thanks to that subway shooter.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 13, 2022)

Bless Count Guntula.

Hope he fingers a plug and audibly huffs it in celebration


----------



## bornuglyaf (Apr 13, 2022)

actually really dont see the big deal about swatting, t's ethan ralph, this is just karma coming around


----------



## NulWillBecomeTranny (Apr 13, 2022)

bornuglyaf said:


> actually really dont see the big deal about swatting, t's ethan ralph, this is just karma coming around


bad things are still bad because they can be used on people who aren't bad
a basis of morality is not doing things that you wouldn't want done to you
I don't know why this even has to be explained unless you're literally retarded


----------



## oramge cat (Apr 13, 2022)

bornuglyaf said:


> actually really dont see the big deal about swatting, t's ethan ralph, this is just karma coming around


If the cops shoot him I don't get to laugh at him anymore and he hasn't done anything to deserve death.


----------



## Deranged Jew (Apr 13, 2022)

oramge cat said:


> If the cops shoot him I don't get to laugh at him anymore and he hasn't done anything to deserve death, *except at his own hands *


There...fixed it for you

That said, this is definitely much better than swatting.


----------



## Big moth tiddies (Apr 13, 2022)

bornuglyaf said:


> actually really dont see the big deal about swatting, t's ethan ralph, this is just karma coming around


You can swap out the word "swatting" for literally anything else to see why it's a bad idea. 
When you turn a blind eye and go "Nah it's fine this time," you encourage the behavior to continue. That's why every fag on the internet is constantly trying to find out where someone they don't like works so they can be an even bigger faggot and try to get them fired. It's why buisybody faggots go for life ruination tactics. It's why Ethan took up Mundane Matt's mantle of fat fragile flaggot and ran with it to the furthest possible point his little hooves could carry him. 

Worst of all, that kind of thinking is movieblob tier moralism. 




It's one thing to go, "Eh, I don't feel too bad for him," its another to endorse it.


----------



## Sneed_Snake (Apr 13, 2022)

what a handsome lil fella. I hope his corn harvest goes well


----------



## Shibaru (Apr 13, 2022)

YOU’RE GONNA CARRY THAT CORN GUNT


----------



## Microsoft_Eli (Apr 13, 2022)

Has Ralph reacted at all though?


----------



## Lame Entropy (Apr 13, 2022)

bornuglyaf said:


> actually really dont see the big deal about swatting, t's ethan ralph, this is just karma coming around


How am I going to laugh at his future dumb wigger antics if he's dead? Besides. swatting is gay no matter who the target is.


----------



## Puck (Apr 13, 2022)

Some high level aylawgin right here


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Apr 13, 2022)

100% wholesome chungus


----------



## Black Light Red Panic (Apr 13, 2022)

Probably An Autist said:


> The fact they put it on their own channel is the icing on that chocolate birthday cake. Glorious


ONE OF US. ONE OF US.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Apr 13, 2022)

>Null makes corn joke
>Ethan becomes even more of a fat hollering hog
>Gunt's statements swooning over the speculation of Jim having chiseled farmer muscles surfaces
>Cat walks by a second time
>the matrix is glitching
>call tech support
>Indian guy on the other end of the line keeps asking if he's providing good customer service
>mygod.jpg


----------



## Red_Cap (Apr 13, 2022)

Microsoft_Eli said:


> Has Ralph reacted at all though?


IDK and I wouldn't get anything out of it if he did unless it was really spectacular.  I'm just happy to see stunts like this because it reminds me of the good ol' days.


----------



## DickMain (Apr 13, 2022)

How delightfully wholesome.


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (Apr 13, 2022)

sbgpolitics said:


> Glad everyone enjoyed my little prank on ralph, didn't expect the news station to follow through but they did. Makes me wonder what other types of shit you could get them to shoutout in the future lmao.


...and you are?


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Apr 13, 2022)

INB4 thousands of retards send in "happy birthday Ethan" 's all over the country to random news stations


----------



## Begemot (Apr 13, 2022)

bornuglyaf said:


> actually really dont see the big deal about swatting, t's ethan ralph, this is just karma coming around


No bad tactics, just bad people, huh, Bob?


----------



## kidatari (Apr 13, 2022)

lol, this is too awesome
great job to whoever did this


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 13, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> A clarification on the highlight:
> The news anchor is implying Jim IS Ralph's dad.


Realised after featuring it but too late, can't change.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Apr 13, 2022)

Ted Kaczynski said:


> INB4 thousands of retards send in "happy birthday Ethan" 's all over the country to random news stations


that'd be actually funny and harmless


----------



## Matt Damon (Apr 13, 2022)

Begemot said:


> No bad tactics, just bad people, huh, Bob?


The frustrating part is there only has to be one psycho like that to make all of us look bad.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 13, 2022)

Matt Damon said:


> The frustrating part is there only has to be one psycho like that to make all of us look bad.


Their join date is extremely....intriguing....


----------



## Jack Awful (Apr 13, 2022)

bornuglyaf said:


> actually really dont see the big deal about swatting, t's ethan ralph, this is just karma coming around


You're just as bad as Ralph if you think that way.
That's how he justifies all the heinous shit he does and you're just giving him ammo.
"See? Bornuglyaf condones the swatting so Kiwi Farms supports it! That means I can do whatever I want to the users because it's karma!"


----------



## Ironic3and4 (Apr 13, 2022)

That's a pretty rough 20th birthday photo.


----------



## Smarty Pants (Apr 13, 2022)

A true oldfag troll. Gator, take notes pal.


----------



## GaryGrey (Apr 13, 2022)

sbgpolitics said:


> Glad everyone enjoyed my little prank on ralph, didn't expect the news station to follow through but they did. Makes me wonder what other types of shit you could get them to shoutout in the future lmao.


Was this you last week as well?




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Laquisha Guntermensch (Apr 13, 2022)

he's drinking bacardi 151 said:


> The cake animorphs into a gator gunt at the end. Nice.


Thank you for this screencap @he's drinking bacardi 151.  Perhaps it is the Kiwi-Demon made manifest, if only for a moment, and maybe it's Gator who harbors the Kiwi-Demon that's been plaguing Ralph all along, and our dear Null is wholly innocent and untainted by the rowdy thing.  

On a somewhat related note, I hope the next time that Ralph's in Rochester visiting Meigh's folks, he pays a visit to local channel 8 to hollar at the building and strut around to rap music, demanding to be let in for an interview to set the record straight on that "FUCKIN' FAKE ASS AYE-LAWG BIRTHDAY WISH FROM A BUNCHA GODDAM BROKE-DICK PEDOPHILE SNAKING TRAITOR MOTHERFUCKING FAGGOTS! "


----------



## Rob Wolchek (Apr 13, 2022)

bornuglyaf said:


> actually really dont see the big deal about swatting, t's ethan ralph, this is just karma coming around


You must be brain dead to not see the problem in swatting. Regardless of who the intended target is, prank calling 911 and making a huge song and dance about shit not even happening has consequences for the local department involved and gives power to the swatting victim. I couldn't give a fuck if it was the gunt or any other moronic lolcow, prank calling 911 to round up as many tactical squads as you can is stupid as all shit. If you engage in this behavior, consider a noose.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 14, 2022)

A friendly reminder that swatting is a tactic used by narcissistic lolcows trying to get the last laugh from their victims. If you ever feel the need to pull this kind of nigger shit I recommend a backwards flip off a trampoline and into a running chainsaw.


----------



## Narutard (Apr 14, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> Was this you last week as well?
> View attachment 3177206


And they call us bad guys. Sad!


----------



## Furry killer (Apr 14, 2022)

The old 4chan way of doing it, brings back memories...


----------



## WinnieTheJew (Apr 14, 2022)

Image Reactions said:


> Born for corn, *BAAAABBBBAAAAAYYYY!!!!*



BORN FOR CORN
WORLD IS A FUCK
Harvest Em All 2022
I am gunt man
410,757,864,530 RAGE PIGS


----------



## Zaryiu2 (Apr 14, 2022)

Waiting to see how Rslph will cope, seethe and rage


----------



## Jack Awful (Apr 14, 2022)

sbgpolitics said:


> Glad everyone enjoyed my little prank on ralph, didn't expect the news station to follow through but they did. Makes me wonder what other types of shit you could get them to shoutout in the future lmao.






Pretty much anything


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 14, 2022)

Begemot said:


> No bad tactics, just bad people, huh, Bob?





bornuglyaf said:


> actually really dont see the big deal about swatting, t's ethan ralph, this is just karma coming around


If you just mean that you're not crying for ralph than yeah iirc he's swatted people, I think it's dumb even if was ralph alone because it's not worth the risk especially since all he did was use zoom who swats him too to try and get people fucked with and he's kinda impoten. But also there is a baby there. 

Idk there's just not this pressing need to fuck with ralph in this manner because he's an impotent butterball we can hurt more bullying his ego and the swatter is probably zoom anyway giving him no real highground. I think if you were going to do this and be morally justified you'd have to be one of the people ralph swatted and probably more close to thst time period but even then you have external issues besides just if piggy deserves his brains blown in that make it untenable


----------



## Clint's Burden (Apr 14, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> Idk there's just not this pressing need to fuck with ralph in this manner



Nobody really needs to fuck with Ralph. He'll do it to himself and much better than anybody else.

Still, really enjoyed the prank. Well done, lad.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 14, 2022)

Clint's Burden said:


> Nobody really needs to fuck with Ralph. He'll do it to himself and much better than anybody else.
> 
> Still, really enjoyed the prank. Well done, lad.


Oh I meant swatting, there's no real need to swat him even if I can't really defend Pig's right to not have what he does to others happen to him, that it's probably still more moral  not to swat him simply because it disrupts much less lives including that of the swatters than it does to break the law to own manlet when stuff like the news prank or sticker makes him seethe more


----------



## Catspajamas7 (Apr 14, 2022)

I don’t think anyone needs to fuck with him. As long as he is on the xans and drinking he will always troll himself harder than anyone else can. Because he has a newborn in the house ANYONE fucking with him is automatically going to be way worse than anything he can do alone as they haven’t hurt the baby… yet at least. 

However this is the best example of good trolling. Swatting isn’t funny ever. Also this came from Rochester, could this be internet deviant Harry Morris!?!


----------



## Michael Janke (Apr 14, 2022)

State Champ said:


> This is weird. A news station uploading a random birthday shout out to their YouTube page. Cut it off mid sentence. Specifically and only the part about Ethan.


they seem to upload plenty of birthday shoutouts.



bornuglyaf said:


> actually really dont see the big deal about swatting, t's ethan ralph, this is just karma coming around


swatting is a major fucking felony you retard. it's dangerous and could get someone killed. now i dont care if ralph gets killed but let it happen by his own actions, like when he was hollerin in portugal. also, he has Meigh and little Re-roll living in the gunt palace, i dont like ralph, but i dont want them to die.


----------



## Criminal Stupidity (Apr 14, 2022)

Michael Janke said:


> also, he has Meigh and little Re-roll living in the gunt palace, i dont like ralph, but i dont want them to die.


Ralphamale status: Hostages and on-demand meatshields acquired.


----------



## FinnSven (Apr 14, 2022)

Criminal Stupidity said:


> Ralphamale status: Hostages and on-demand meatshields acquired.


To be fair, Meigh is as skinny as a rake and babies are soft. 

Ralph would need at least a couple of clips to the gunt before bullets come close to anything vital. 

His paunch is an organic bullet proof  vest.


----------



## Criminal Stupidity (Apr 14, 2022)

FinnSven said:


> To be fair, Meigh is as skinny as a rake and babies are soft.
> 
> Ralph would need at least a couple of clips to the gunt before bullets come close to anything vital.
> 
> His paunch is an organic bullet proof  vest.


Ralph might have the padding to qualify as anti-tank resistant if you turn him horizontal and strap him onto whatever needs protection. Horse bones are denser than humans--put Meigh in front to absorb the initial trauma and who knows what you could stop dead.


Spoiler



magazines not clips


----------



## oramge cat (Apr 14, 2022)

Criminal Stupidity said:


> Ralph might have the padding to qualify as anti-tank resistant if you turn him horizontal and strap him onto whatever needs protection. Horse bones are denser than humans--put Meigh in front to absorb the initial trauma and who knows what you could stop dead.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Sperging but he never specified what kind of gun was being fired, if it was an M1 Garand or Mosin Nagant or an OG Mauser broomhandle than stripper clips are still on the table.


----------



## Criminal Stupidity (Apr 14, 2022)

oramge cat said:


> Sperging but he never specified what kind of gun was being fired, if it was an M1 Garand or Mosin Nagant or an OG Mauser broomhandle than stripper clips are still on the table.


Perpetuating the sperging but how often today does it occur that someone says 'clips' and actually meant a clip rather than a magazine?

To pretend like there's any thread relevance to be found here though I'll just say if it got reported that someone did end up shooting Ralph with a bolt-action rifle or C96 of all things it would add something uniquely funny to his death. Maybe an elephant gun for cosmic hilarity levels of appropriate.


----------



## oramge cat (Apr 14, 2022)

Criminal Stupidity said:


> Perpetuating the sperging but how often today does it occur that someone says 'clips' and actually meant a clip rather than a magazine?
> 
> To pretend like there's any thread relevance to be found here though I'll just say if it got reported that someone did end up shooting Ralph with a bolt-action rifle or C96 of all things it would add something uniquely funny to his death. Maybe an elephant gun for cosmic hilarity levels of appropriate.


I'm like scream laughing imagining ralph's tiny frame firing a 4 bore punt gun and the only thing keeping him on his feet is the massive gunt I'm gonna get the hiccups I'm laughing so hard you fucker.


----------



## Professor Iris (Apr 14, 2022)

Ah yes. The days of when the young gunt weighed 300 pounds, as opposed to 800.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Apr 14, 2022)

I guarantee the news staff thought they were giving a birthday shoutout to a retard, especially with “Gator” thrown in. They weren’t wrong, but you can tell by her voice that she thinks Ethan is a “special” little guy.


----------



## Top Skink (Apr 14, 2022)

gaystoner said:


> the news team definitely think they featured someone with autism.


They did, multiple of them


----------



## Happy Fish (Apr 14, 2022)

Made me laugh. Thread being full of people with guilt by vague association for other things killed it.


----------



## carltondanks (Apr 14, 2022)

Aramis said:


> "Yep, I'm On TV "


Victory milkshake


----------



## MarkofdaBOOG (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm glad this happened to both Ethan and DSP


----------



## Fagstein senior (Apr 14, 2022)

happy bday harvest man


----------



## Barry Scott (Apr 14, 2022)

THE MAN IN THE CORN SUIT TRICKED ME AGAIN


----------



## boongus (Apr 14, 2022)

HEY MOM I'M ON TV!!!!!!!


----------



## Retink (Apr 14, 2022)

Does Ralph celebrate the day he was born or the day his gunt gained sentience?


----------



## Braphamut (Apr 14, 2022)

Ethan and the Hedgehog Killstream Boys COMEBACK!


----------



## FinnSven (Apr 14, 2022)

Criminal Stupidity said:


> Perpetuating the sperging but how often today does it occur that someone says 'clips' and actually meant a clip rather than a magazine?
> 
> To pretend like there's any thread relevance to be found here though I'll just say if it got reported that someone did end up shooting Ralph with a bolt-action rifle or C96 of all things it would add something uniquely funny to his death. Maybe an elephant gun for cosmic hilarity levels of appropriate.


I actually did mean magazine. 

But on reflection, perhaps bolt action rifles firing bigger bore bullets would be needed to take down the gunt. 

When the killstream fails perhaps Ralph could join a travelling carnival as an idiot taking cannonballs to the stomach?


----------



## poley (Apr 14, 2022)

HAHAHHAHAHHA


----------



## haha fune sex numbr (Apr 14, 2022)

Imagine the TV station having to disavow when the rape charges hit, lmao.


----------



## Mr Pancakes (Apr 14, 2022)

RangerBoo said:


> Now this is the stuff I like. Funny but not over the top and harmless. More of this and less swatting please. The swatting allows Ralph to play victim. This and leaving corn and diapers on his doorstep or putting stickers on his truck makes Ralph the butt of a joke which pisses him off more.


Seconded because its the minor and not harmless stuff that really seems to trigger him, he seems more mad about this then people threatening him or going to his house. I mean Who TF gets supermad at being told they are "being sacrificed for the corn harvest" and the shaking pill bottles sound?! You would think this guy never goes outside.


----------



## chris driver (Apr 14, 2022)

RangerBoo said:


> Now this is the stuff I like. Funny but not over the top and harmless. More of this and less swatting please. The swatting allows Ralph to play victim. This and leaving corn and diapers on his doorstep or putting stickers on his truck makes Ralph the butt of a joke which pisses him off more.


this.
we need more harmless jokes like that, so that it will make Ralph the butt of a joke which pisses him off even more than anything else would...
i would love to see ethan seethe and cope for the greasy loser that he is.


----------



## The First Fag (Apr 14, 2022)

bornuglyaf said:


> actually really dont see the big deal about swatting, t's ethan ralph, this is just karma coming around


Even if he deserves it, it shouldn't happen. Anyone who swats or condones/encourages swatting is a retarded tranny faggot who I would not have sex with. Swatting can kill people. Innocent people. And anyone who does it needs to go on the wall.


----------



## marvlouslie (Apr 14, 2022)

The First Fag said:


> Even if he deserves it, it shouldn't happen. Anyone who swats or condones/encourages swatting is a retarded tranny faggot who I would not have sex with. Swatting can kill people. Innocent people. And anyone who does it needs to go on the wall.



Seriously. I don't understand how anyone can condone swatting. As you said, even if Ralph or anyone else "deserves it", it shouldn't happen.


----------



## brahsparagus (Apr 14, 2022)

Hahaha funniest thing posted here since he got the shit kicked out of him. Better than Nigel Farage's sneed video


----------



## The First Fag (Apr 14, 2022)

marvlouslie said:


> Seriously. I don't understand how anyone can condone swatting. As you said, even if Ralph or anyone else "deserves it", it shouldn't happen.


I can answer that: it's because either they don't understand consequence or because they are effeminate betas who are too weaksauce to take things to the streets. Kind of like the one guy who gave my denouncing of swatting above a Ralph head (you know who you are). I don't encourage that kind of behavior (obviously) but if you're gonna do something remarkably retarded, do it right. And best way to do it right is do it yourself. Or something. That's what I hear.


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Apr 14, 2022)

Why corn in particular of all possible plants? Call me a nigger retаrd if you want, but is there some kind of backstory to that?


----------



## Criminal Stupidity (Apr 14, 2022)

The First Fag said:


> I can answer that: it's because either they don't understand consequence or because they are effeminate betas who are too weaksauce to take things to the streets. Kind of like the one guy who gave my denouncing of swatting above a Ralph head (you know who you are). I don't encourage that kind of behavior (obviously) but if you're gonna do something remarkably retarded, do it right. And best way to do it right is do it yourself. Or something. That's what I hear.


I think it's more likely just people getting caught up in the fact that it would be a net positive on the world if Ralph and people like Ralph died, and if a police raid were to be what caused it then oh well, who cares. Doesn't help that it's not hard to think that Ralph would be gleeful about calling emergency services on people too if he wasn't terrified of getting on the wrong side of police, and if one of his blood enemies were to fall victim to swatting he'd be cheering and hollering louder than anyone about how it's the best thing ever and exactly what is deserved for offending the Ralphamale.


Cavalier Cipolla said:


> Why corn in particular of all possible plants? Call me a nigger retаrd if you want, but is there some kind of backstory to that?


Josh likes South Park so he made an off the cuff reference to it. That's all there is to it. Ralph's an unlikable retard who drags people down, Josh suggested on a MATI that people might have to start considering cutting him lose because he wrecks everything in the form of a joke about sacrificing him to the corn for the sake of the harvest.


----------



## The First Fag (Apr 14, 2022)

Criminal Stupidity said:


> I think it's more likely just people getting caught up in the fact that it would be a net positive on the world if Ralph and people like Ralph died, and if a police raid were to be what caused it then oh well, who cares. Doesn't help that it's not hard to think that Ralph would be gleeful about calling emergency services on people too if he wasn't terrified of getting on the wrong side of police, and if one of his blood enemies were to fall victim to swatting he'd be cheering and hollering louder than anyone about how it's the best thing ever and exactly what is deserved for offending the Ralphamale.
> 
> Josh likes South Park so he made an off the cuff reference to it. That's all there is to it. Ralph's an unlikable retard who drags people down, Josh suggested on a MATI that people might have to start considering cutting him lose because he wrecks everything in the form of a joke about sacrificing him to the corn for the sake of the harvest.


I agree about your reasoning behind why people want Ralph swatted. I was mostly referring to swatting regardless of who gets swatted. Even I, a retarded ayylog on a retarded site for ayylogs, don't want anyone to get swatted. Even Ralph. That shit is horrifying. The fact that Ralph gets an emotional high seeing people he dislikes get swatted makes me despise him more.


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (Apr 14, 2022)

The First Fag said:


> Even if he deserves it, it shouldn't happen. Anyone who swats or condones/encourages swatting is a retarded tranny faggot who I would not have sex with. Swatting can *and has* killed innocent people. And anyone who does it needs to go in the stocks for a day of public humiliation.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## BPD Gunt Rider (Apr 14, 2022)

Mr Pancakes said:


> Seconded because its the minor and not harmless stuff that really seems to trigger him, he seems more mad about this then people threatening him or going to his house. I mean Who TF gets supermad at being told they are "being sacrificed for the corn harvest" and the shaking pill bottles sound?! You would think this guy never goes outside.


Anything that suggests Ralph is less of a man, bullying him is what triggers him. Common for wiggers, especially manlets. Hence why the swatting didn't really bother him... it's someone who he sees as too pussy to go face-to-face with him, and he doesn't care much about his family or house.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Apr 14, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> Was this you last week as well?
> View attachment 3177206


 
Stop, I can only cum so much


----------



## Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet) (Apr 15, 2022)

Cavalier Cipolla said:


> Why corn in particular of all possible plants? Call me a nigger retаrd if you want, but is there some kind of backstory to that?


When it became obvious to Josh, some years ago, that Ralph was a rage pig who got in fights with everyone, he joked that it may be necessary to sacrifice Ralph to the harvest. 

original video


----------



## reptile101 (Apr 15, 2022)

Catspajamas7 said:


> I don’t think anyone needs to fuck with him. As long as he is on the xans and drinking he will always troll himself harder than anyone else can. Because he has a newborn in the house ANYONE fucking with him is automatically going to be way worse than anything he can do alone as they haven’t hurt the baby… yet at least.
> 
> However this is the best example of good trolling. Swatting isn’t funny ever. Also this came from Rochester, could this be internet deviant Harry Morris!?!


the only time i could ever see swatting being amusing is if a glowie got swatted but ya swatting is just purely for assholes and not amusing


----------



## Dyn (Apr 15, 2022)

The First Fag said:


> Swatting can kill people. Innocent people.


That's why it's funny.


----------



## marvlouslie (Apr 15, 2022)

Cavalier Cipolla said:


> Why corn in particular of all possible plants? Call me a nigger retаrd if you want, but is there some kind of backstory to that?



I think there's some inside joke going on that a lot of folks are missing the lore on.


----------



## Zaryiu2 (Apr 16, 2022)

So has Ralph said or done anything over this?


----------



## unsuspecting persons (Apr 16, 2022)

RangerBoo said:


> Now this is the stuff I like. Funny but not over the top and harmless. More of this and less swatting please. The swatting allows Ralph to play victim. This and leaving corn and diapers on his doorstep or putting stickers on his truck makes Ralph the butt of a joke which pisses him off more.


I would like to think someone on the Farms asked the station to shout him out. For that, I say thank you.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 17, 2022)

Criminal Stupidity said:


> To pretend like there's any thread relevance to be found here though I'll just say if it got reported that someone did end up shooting Ralph with a bolt-action rifle or C96 of all things it would add something uniquely funny to his death. Maybe an elephant gun for cosmic hilarity levels of appropriate.


I think you'd want something more appropriate for hunting a feral hog.


----------



## Chiridion (Apr 18, 2022)

Criminal Stupidity said:


> Josh likes South Park so he made an off the cuff reference to it. That's all there is to it. Ralph's an unlikable retard who drags people down, Josh suggested on a MATI that people might have to start considering cutting him lose because he wrecks everything in the form of a joke about sacrificing him to the corn for the sake of the harvest.


Which itself is a reference to the movie Children of the Corn


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 23, 2022)

We need another to wish Ralph good luck on his upcoming truffle hunt.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Apr 23, 2022)

Chiridion said:


> Which itself is a reference to the movie Children of the Corn


Nah, that south park episode was a parody of a 1948 short story called The Lottery. There are a couple of direct references to the story including a character named "Summers" involved in administering the sacrifice, an old man griping about young'uns not wanting to follow the old ways, and the line "sacrifice in March, corn have plenty starch" from the episode as a parody of the "lottery in June, corn be heavy soon" line from the story.


----------

